# Nichia NCSW119 power led?



## IMSabbel (Jan 4, 2010)

While looking around in the web, i found this Nichia LED available:
http://www.leds.de/Neue-Produkte/Nichia-NCSW119-262lm-weiss.html

From the specs, it looks like a very competitive product, which makes me wonder why i havent heard of it before.

Has anybody tested them yet?


----------



## zzonbi (Jan 4, 2010)

that's what I've been talking about... but an xp-g is cheaper yet, with only a small penalty in lm/W and colour temperature. and you need 2 119s to beat its flux.
besides I couldn't find an official pdf yet. some other german site was selling 330lm 1mm2 osrams, which looks again rather optimistic.


----------



## IMSabbel (Jan 5, 2010)

While i agree that it cannot meassure up with the XP-G, there are some pros there:

Its a 1mm^2 die (at least if you look at the rebel comparison shot, and the flux they quote looks at least compareable to an R2.

Its always good to see other competitors. Makes the whole thing more interesting, and forces the companies to innovate.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Assuming it is 1mm^2 and those specs are correct, then it's roughly equivalent to a XP-E R5/S2. Vf is a little higher so in terms of efficiency probably more like R4/R5 which is still a significant improvement over the existing cree XP-E. In terms of performance per mm^2 that's even better than the XP-G.

Of course it's impossible to compare until binned products and datasheets are available. The specs on that website could just be maximum flux for an unavailable top bin.


----------



## zzonbi (Jan 5, 2010)

Exactly, this would be an xpe s2, and we know it takes an xpg to hardly be an s2... So it would measure up, but still makes little economic sense, as most applications care about price, for a given flux, not brightness. Hence the xpg.

In fact at Nichia site it is listed as 130lm typical, at 350mA, so more like an xpe r3/r4... I welcome it, though, but is it really there? The proof is in the testing (by a cpforumist, of course ;-)


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

On second thoughts, how do we know it's 1 x 1 mm? A picture is not a good indication of the actual die size with the magnifying effect of the dome. Better wait until the data sheets are released.


----------



## csshih (Jan 6, 2010)

well at least we know what the bottom looks like now: http://www.audio-q.com/led-6.htm


----------

